# CalArts - Film/Video



## Ian (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello to you all guys,

Did anyone in this forum attend CalArts, or still attending it? I'm an applicant and I'm a bit worried about of its  low admission rate that is around 26/27%.

Anyway, my question is what are they looking for in a portfolio? What kind of works do they want to see? If you guys are interested I can show you some of my films.

Regards


----------



## kiddygrimmer (Mar 19, 2017)

I applied for film directing and was accepted a few days ago.


----------



## jazzterrible (Apr 4, 2017)

.


----------

